

Ask HN: I have 10,259 Fortune 500 job listings. What should I do? - parm289

Hi all --<p>As part of a study I&#x27;m working on, I&#x27;ve built a multitude of web scrapers to download job listings from a group of Fortune 500 companies.  The listings are saved in plaintext, separated by industry, company, and job, are generally clean, and contain job titles, descriptions, qualifications, responsibilities, and locations.<p>I figure these files could be used for machine learning, further studies on the language used in job listings, or by people looking to build intelligent job search bots.  The cache is large -- &gt;20mb I believe.  Where would be the best place to offer the files (in terms of visibility and usefulness)?  Is this something that is commercially valuable?  If so, where are collections like these usually sold?<p>Thanks!
======
preech99
Build a service that automatically applies to all of them, and charge
millennials $125 for use.

------
manglav
Dropbox? I don't know if it would be commercially valuable unless you gave
analytics with it. I know I would be interested in it, but I'm not sure I
would pay for it.

~~~
parm289
Just curious -- what analytics would you be interested in seeing?

------
brainbet
Share it with everybody. You cannot sell it for sure. But there are people
that will enjoy playing with it.

------
calcsam
Go talk to Bright.com. They are doing the same thing.

